
The music is over - zeppelin_7
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/12/the-music-is-over.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+marginalrevolution/feed+(Marginal+Revolution)
======
286c8cb04bda
I think it would be better to link directly to the article:

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405297020463090457705...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204630904577056123331660042.html)

The Marginal Revolution post doesn't add much to the discussion.

